# Terrorizing the neighborhood



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

My GoPro 960 came in last week and its been crappy weather since then. Today was a gorgous day so I decided to take the brute out around the neighborhood for a quick video. Im sure my neighbors are glad I took my HMF off and put the stocker back on. 

Make sure you watch it in HD (720p)


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

whenever you stand up i feel like i'm 10 feet above the fourwheeler lol it has great video quaility


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LOVE Candy thunder Blue!!! I should have bought one but... the closest one around when I bought my 07 was 4 hrs away.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha thanks SETH. Funny you mention that, I thought the same thing when I replayed the video after being shot. 

CTB is nice but I think id rather have the dark blue. Being that this one is painted, it tends to put stress cracks in the paint fairly easy. Although it does shine up pretty good. Now I just have to get some aftermarket wheels to make it look better.

Yesterday I took my YZ up north and a buddy and I rode around alittle. I was able to capture a few short clips while riding his 08 Renegade. Really nice powerful quad but the steering sucked. 

Watch in 720p


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice quality vids from the gopro.......I had the non hd gopro and if you mount it off the side of your helmet it gets rid of that looking down from above feeling you get when they are mounted up top.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Man I wish had a buddy with a yfz450. I sucks riding around on mine by myself. And can't really ride around on the brute with 29.5 laws. 

Looks like fun tho


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

def good quality!!! cool videos


----------

